# Pygocentrus Nattereri?



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty sure they're red belly Ps, just wanted to make sure i identified the right family of pygos.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea, they look like nattereri to me


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Those are red bellies. (P.nattereri)


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.nattereri.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

100% nattereri


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, 100% baby red-bellies.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just for the record... it's not the right "family" of pygos... (Pygocentrus is the genus, Characin is the family...)it's the right "species" of pygo. _Pygocentrus nattereri_.

Okay, enough nerdism for one post...









DAMN nice reds ya've got there!


----------



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Just for the record... it's not the right "family" of pygos... (Pygocentrus is the genus, Characin is the family...)it's the right "species" of pygo. _Pygocentrus nattereri_.
> 
> Okay, enough nerdism for one post...
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks tips


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Its easy to tell the difference from serras and pygos. The jaw structure in a serra species comes to more of a point if you will or more proturding look. A pygo will be very round.

SMTT


----------

